# My mouth tastes like dentist.



## Saaby (Oct 18, 2004)

I went to the dentist a week ago for a root canal (Infected under a deep filling from 7 years ago) and now today my mouth tastes like dentist. It's been off and on all week but today it's bad! I can chew a mint or brush my teeth or much on crackers but as soon as I stop it tastes like dentist again.

What gives? Any bright ideas?


----------



## LitFuse (Oct 18, 2004)

Probably some of the antibiotic that they fill the void with after the procedure is coming out into your mouth.

Peter


----------



## sithjedi333 (Oct 18, 2004)

How would you know what a dentist tastes like? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Oct 18, 2004)

If I were to make a claim like that, my grandma would offer to wash my mouth out with soap! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eeew.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## GJW (Oct 18, 2004)

Hmmmm....
Which taste exactly?
Mediciney?
Rotting meat?
Burning hair/teeth?

The first would be the antibiotic.
The second would be an infection warning.
And the third would be debris from the drilling that was possibly trapped in some pocket/crevice and just released.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 18, 2004)

The first.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 19, 2004)

Is the root canal complete, or do you need to go back and have it finished? Is it a molar, bicuspid or a front tooth? Did the dentist give you antibiotics? Had the infection spread into your jaw? Did you have any swelling in your cheek? Did you have an abcess?


----------



## Wisti (Oct 19, 2004)

Saaby
The temporary filling in your tooth is defctive and because of this the desinfective medicine can come out .
The only thing you can do is to go back to your dentist and let him put in a new filling .

Frank -dentist-


----------



## Saaby (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmm, well the root canal is actually complete. Needs a crown eventually but the procedure itself is done.

Well the antiseptic taste is gone but today it just tastes like rotten tooth! They did give me an anti-biotic and I've used it all up. Maybe I'll call and see what they recommend! I wish it was all in my head, but you can't imagine stuff like this!


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you're right to call (soon) and find out. You want to catch any infection in the bud.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 19, 2004)

You might want to consider having your dentist call in a prescription for Periogard (a prescription mouthwash). Tastes horrid but does an amazing job of killing bacteria. I've fought off many an abcess with this mouthwash alone (and frequent brushing).


----------



## Saaby (Oct 20, 2004)

Dentist says it's normal, so I guess I'll keep using Listerine. Lots of Listerine...


----------



## glockboy (Oct 20, 2004)

Does it tast like salty?


----------



## mapson (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't mind my mouth tasting like a dentist but last time our family went for cleaning, we all came back feeling a little under the weather. I can't put my finger on it, just a "I think I'm coming down with something" feeling. Anyone else get that?


----------

